# Citrucel(Cetevec in UK)makes me feel sick-help?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I've tried supposedly non-bloating Cetevec( US Citrucel)It makes me bloated and nauseous.Anyone found a way of using the stuff in such a way as to avoid the above ?Ibsed - puffed up and fed up !


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Less is better to start out with on fiber. Increase gradually.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

My doctor recommended that I take 2 tablets a day, but I only take 1. I also eat something small before I take it, like crackers or a piece of toast. I also drinks lots of water with it. That has helped me a lot!


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks to both of you.I'll try out what you say and see what happens - hadn't thought of taking a smaller dose(I think we always tend to think of "going for the Max." with C. !!))


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I assume it is in pill form. If so be sure to drink more than 8 ounces of water. (Sorry don't know the conversion...Average US Citizen). Also check for other ingredients that the pill may have. That may be the culprit.In the states Citrucel also comes in orange tasking powder form to be mixed with water. This has citric acid which causes me to have gas when I take it.I have no problem with the pills.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Vikee,Thanks.Please don't apologise about measures - I have similar problems with metric weights etc.over here on the Continent having grown up with ounces,miles etc.!The UK tabs. are pink and have nothing citrus about them.I have to take 1/2 pint of water with them.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Ibsed. I took Citrucell at the child's dosage this week. I took a half scoopful once a day instead of a full scoopful 3 times. I noticed I was able to handle it much better this way. Also, if I took it on an empty stomach rather than after a meal, I had no bloating/discomfort. I am using the powder, so I'm wondering what it says on the bottle there inthe UK as far as what is the adult dosage and what is the child's dosage. I do have to tell you though, that I did not get results until I took a Peri-Colace last night at bedtime. This is a pill, a stool-softener/with laxative. I am only going to resort to those when I can tell "it's time" to have a bowel movement and one is not forthcoming (for me, this is usually 1, 2, or 3 days between big BM's. ) But the Citrucell, I am going to continue taking once a day....and slowly increase the amounts. I'd like to hear how this helps you.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

OK Cordy.However,just at present,I don't need fibre supplements but am going on holiday soon and I KNOW I'll get constipated, so I'll probably try the stuff again and will report back !


----------

